# INHD Brings Original Programming to DVD



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

INHD, cable's high-definition television network, will bring its original programming to DVD for the first time with the release of five episodes from its popular series Fields of Glory.

The series, narrated by Brent Musburger, showcases college
football's most awe-inspiring stadiums and takes viewers on a
vivid tour of the game's grand history and time-honored traditions.

"HDTV viewers have embraced our commitment to quality original
programming," said Rob Jacobson, president and CEO of iNDEMAND Networks. "With the release of Fields of Glory on DVD, we are responding to the interest our viewers have expressed in owning this series, and looking forward to the future when we'll be able to offer our original series on a true high-definition DVD format."

The first five DVDs will feature The University of Michigan's Michigan Stadium, The University of Oregon's Autzen Stadium, The
University of Tennessee's Neyland Stadium, The University of
Texas' Darrell K Royal/Texas Memorial Stadium and Texas A&M
University's Kyle Field. Each disc will include the original
half-hour broadcast and will be loaded with up to 60 minutes of
additional features, including interviews with current and past
players and coaches, game footage, tailgating footage and other
highlights.

In retail stores Nov. 15, Fields of Glory will be available on
DVD and sell for the SRP of $14.99 each. The DVDs will be
distributed by The Computer Group.

www.SkyRetailer.com - reprinted with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This is your opportunity to see what you've been missing :sure: 

I get INHD and INHD2 with my Adelphia digital cable subscription. The programming is good, on par with Discovery HD and HDNet. The HD PQ is excellent.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

One of the nice things about content owners also being program providers is that they can restrict their viewers. In this case, cable only


----------

